# Weekly Competition 2018-10



## Mike Hughey (Mar 6, 2018)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us.

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mats (mats.bergsten 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 60 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *F2 R U F' U R' U' F2 R2 U'
*2. *F2 U R' F2 R' F2 U F R
*3. *U' F' U' F' R2 F' U2
*4. *U R' F2 U F2 U R2 U2 R'
*5. *R2 F R' U2 R F U2 F R'

*3x3x3
1. *B2 D' B2 F2 U' L2 B2 F2 U2 R2 B' U2 R F R F' L' R' U' F
*2. *L2 B2 R2 F' D2 F L2 B D2 L2 F2 L' D L' B D F' R2 B2 U
*3. *L' U2 L' B2 U2 F2 R2 D2 R' D' L2 F2 R B L U B2 R' U2
*4. *U R' D F' R' D2 L' B L2 D F2 B2 D2 B U2 R2 F R2 L2 U2
*5. *U' B2 L2 U' R2 F2 R2 D' L2 D L D U2 B L B D2 U' R2

*4x4x4
1. *B2 F' Rw' U2 B2 Fw2 D' Uw Fw' L2 D2 U' Rw2 D Uw2 B Uw Fw' Rw2 D' F Uw2 F' D B Fw L' B' F L2 Rw R2 D U' L R' Uw' B Fw' F'
*2. *D' Uw' Fw2 L' R2 Uw Rw' R' Fw2 U2 B' Rw2 U' Fw' L2 Rw' R' Uw B' F' Rw Fw' Uw U2 Fw D R D B' Rw2 B2 Fw F R U B F2 D' U2 B
*3. *L2 U2 Fw' L2 B2 Uw Rw2 D2 Fw2 Uw' U2 F' L Uw U B2 U' Rw' U Fw U' Rw D' U R' Fw F U' Rw U F' Rw' R2 Fw F' L' Rw2 F2 R U'
*4. *L Uw' Rw' R Uw' Rw Uw2 L' Fw U2 Rw R B2 Fw' U2 R' D2 Fw L2 Rw' D B' L2 R' D2 R' D2 U2 Rw' Uw' U L' R2 F L2 D2 Rw2 R' Uw Rw'
*5. *R' B' R' D2 Uw2 U2 L R' Fw2 F2 Uw2 Rw' B2 L Fw Uw' L' Rw2 D Uw' B F2 L F U Rw' U2 Fw' U' Rw D Rw' B' F L2 R F Uw' B' Rw2

*5x5x5
1. *D' Rw' Uw U2 Fw Uw2 U2 Bw' Fw2 D R' B2 Bw2 F' R Bw' F2 Uw' L2 Lw R Bw2 Fw R Dw Rw U2 R' D Dw' Uw U L' Fw' Dw Uw' U2 Fw' L2 Uw2 U' B Bw2 R' Dw Fw' Lw' Rw U F U2 Rw' D Fw' L B F' Uw L Dw
*2. *Lw' B Bw' F' L2 Bw2 Dw' Rw Fw' Dw Uw B2 Uw2 Rw' Uw' U2 B Uw U2 B2 Bw' Rw Bw2 Fw2 Rw Fw' D2 Dw' U' Lw R Dw' Rw D Rw' D Dw2 U2 F2 Rw2 Bw' Lw2 Dw Uw2 R2 Uw2 Bw U' B D2 U Bw2 Rw Bw F Dw Fw2 F2 Lw2 Dw
*3. *U2 Bw Fw' Rw2 R F' Uw2 B' D' Uw' Fw2 R' D2 Rw' D2 Uw2 U' R' D' Dw2 F' Rw2 Uw L R2 U B Bw2 Lw' F Dw' Uw' U2 F2 D F Dw2 Uw U' R' Bw F' L Rw Dw R' Bw2 Dw2 U' Lw Bw Rw2 R2 Dw' U2 Fw2 F U' B F2
*4. *F' Lw' R U' L Rw' Dw Lw D Bw Rw B R F Lw' Rw' Dw2 L B2 Fw Rw' Fw U' Fw D2 L Lw2 D' Dw U' B F2 Lw' B' Bw D' B' D' Bw2 R Dw Lw Rw2 B2 Bw F' L' R D' B2 D' Bw' U' L2 Uw' U B Rw' Dw' F2
*5. *Dw2 Uw' B' L2 R' F' Lw' Bw Uw R' D2 Lw2 Bw2 D2 R D Uw2 Lw2 U' Rw U' Bw D' F2 L2 R Uw2 Rw D2 Bw Fw2 Rw D' L U Bw' Fw2 L' R Uw' U B' Dw B' Dw2 B' F Lw2 F' Uw' L2 R D Rw Uw F' Rw' Bw2 Rw2 D'

*6x6x6
1. *D' 3F D2 3U' 2U2 2B2 F D 2D' 2B2 2F2 3R2 2R' 2F' 3U 2L2 3F 2D' 2L' 2U2 B2 2B' 2F2 L 3U' U' 2F F' R' 2B' 3U2 3R' 3F2 F' R2 3U2 3F L 3U2 3F2 3U' 2F L' 2B2 2D' U' 2L' B' F' 2R' R 3F 2L' 3R' U2 L' 2R2 2U R2 3U2 3R2 D' 3U 2U' U 2F2 3U2 U2 F D2
*2. *B 3F' 2F L 2L' F' D 2B 3F2 2U2 F 2D' 2U U 2B' 2L D L2 3U L2 D' 2U 2L 3U' 3R2 D2 2F U 3F 2D2 3R2 R2 D' 2D F 2R' B' 2F L2 D U 2F2 F' 2D U' 2R' B 2L 3U2 2U2 2R2 2D2 3F 3R' D2 2D 2B 3U2 3F L' 2R' 3U' L2 3R2 R' 2B' U 2L' 2R' 2B2
*3. *B' 2R 2U2 2B 2L2 2D2 3F D 2R2 U F' 2D2 2R2 R 2D2 2R2 2F' F2 L2 3R 2B F2 2R' 3F' 2F' F L 2L D2 2B2 F' D' 3R U2 B2 R' 3F 2L 2B 2R 2U2 U2 2B2 3F' F 2U L2 2L2 D2 2L2 2R' 2D2 R2 B U2 R2 B U2 L2 3R 3F' 2R2 D2 2D 2L2 2D' 3F2 3U U2 2F2
*4. *2R' D' 3U2 3F' F D2 R2 2B' 3U2 U2 2R' 3U2 2L2 2B' D2 2U' U2 2B2 2D 2U2 B' U2 2R2 F 2D' L 2D2 2L R2 3F' L' 2R2 2F' 2L2 3U F 2D' 3U2 2U2 U 2F2 L D2 B2 L2 2L' 3R2 R 2B' D2 2D' 3U2 U' 2R' D2 3R' 2R2 D2 F' L R' 2U2 2L 2F' F2 2R2 U 3F' 3R 2D2
*5. *3U' B2 L 3U R2 3F' 3U U' 2L B 2B' 2F' U2 L' 3U2 3F L' 2R2 3F' R' 2B 2D' 3F U 2F 2L' R' 3F' F 2R2 R B' 3U 2U2 F L2 2R 2D U B 3U2 L' 2L' U' 2L' B2 D 2U2 L' 3R' F2 R 2B' 2L2 F L' 2F2 3R' 2B' 2L' 3R' 2R' R D 2D 3U' 2U U2 L2 2B

*7x7x7
1. *2L' 3L2 2R 2D2 U2 L 2D' 2B' 3B' 3F2 F2 2R' D2 2L2 3R2 3D2 2R2 2D 3D2 2U 3R D' 2F2 L2 3F' 3L' 3F2 2U2 3L2 3R R 2D' 2B2 2D2 2B 3U 2F' D 2U' 2B 2F' 2L 3R 3B 2F U' R 2B' 3F F' 2L' U2 F R B' 3F L2 2L' 2R2 2D2 R 3D 2U2 3F' 2L' 3R' 2R2 R2 2U2 2F2 2D' 3F L2 2L2 3U2 2R' D L' 3R2 B2 2F 3L 3D 2B 2L' 2F2 L 2L' 2R' 3D' U' 2L' 3R' 3F' 3R2 D' 3F 2U 2L2 2U'
*2. *2L 3R2 B' F2 3D' 3R 2R2 D 2D 3U' 2U 3B' D' 3R' R' 3D' 2L2 2F' 3R' 2D2 3D 2U2 B2 2U L D 2D' U2 2B' 3R' D2 2B2 3L 2D2 3D2 2R' R U F' U2 2R2 3D' 3U U' L 2L' U2 3L 3F 3L' 2D U' 2F2 2L 2D2 3R B' D2 2F' F' 2R 3F' 2D' U2 F D F' 2L2 R' 3U2 U' 2L2 D2 2L2 3F2 2D2 3U2 3R' D' 3L2 2U' 3B2 2F 2U' B2 2F' D 2R 3F' 3U2 3B2 2L2 3R' 2R2 B2 L' 3D2 3F2 3R' 3U'
*3. *2R 2D 3B' 2U2 3R2 F L 2L2 3B2 2R 2F R' 3U2 3L' 2R' R2 3U B 2B2 3B 2F U2 B' 2L 2F' 3U 2F 2R2 U' 3L B2 D2 3D' 2U' 2B' D2 3F2 2L' R F 2D' 3D' 3U B 3B2 U 3F' U2 R' U' R' 3B' 3D 2U' 3R F 2U2 3L B' F2 2D2 2U' L' 2L' 2D 3L 2U2 2B D' 2L D' L2 2U' B2 3B 2U2 F2 3L 2U 2B' 2R F' U2 F 2R2 R' 2B2 L2 2L2 D' 2D' U B2 3B' D' 2F2 3D2 U' 2F 3D'
*4. *3R2 D' 2F2 U' 3R U' 3R2 F2 2R2 2U' 2F 2D' 3D 3U' 2U 3R2 F 2U' 2L' 2B' 3R' 2R2 2B 3B2 2F' F2 2U' 2R2 3B2 3L 3R 3D' 2B 3B2 D2 2D' 2L2 2B 2L2 D' 2L 2D 2B2 2F 2L' 3L D' 3B2 R 3U2 3L2 D 2B2 2R 2F 3L' F 2U 3R' 2B2 2R2 3D2 3U B 3R2 B 3R2 U2 3L' 3R B' 3B 3D2 2L2 2B2 D2 B 2B2 3B 3L' R2 2B2 2U2 3L' 2U2 F2 L2 3U 2F' D 2U2 U 3L' 3U2 3R R2 B' F2 L2 2R
*5. *B' 3B2 3L2 D' 2R 3U' 2L 2B 2U 2L 2U 2R' 3D' L2 3L 3D2 U 3L U' 3B D' 2D2 3D' U' 2B' 3F 3U 3F U 2F2 R 2D' U' 3R2 3D' U 2F 2U2 L' 3D' 2B' 2L2 D L2 3U 3R 2R2 D2 U' R 3D' R' 2F2 2D2 L' 2L2 3D' L2 3F2 L 3B2 D2 2B2 2L' 2U' B' 2D2 F 2U F' 2R2 2B 3F2 3R' 3B2 L 3L2 2D2 3D2 U' 3L 2D2 3U2 2L2 2U' 2B 2U' B' 3B2 3D2 3R2 2B2 2U' 3B 2L2 3R F2 D2 U 3B2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *R2 U2 F R U2 R' F R'
*2. *F2 U' R F2 R' U R' U
*3. *F' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' F2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *L' F2 D' F2 L2 F' R' D B' D F2 D' L F B D' B2 U' L' U2
*2. *D B F D2 F2 D2 F' B' L2 U F U F' D2 B R D R' U' D' L2 Fw' Uw'
*3. *B U2 B2 D U' R' D' R L' B2 R' U F2 B2 L' F' B2 U2 L' R Fw' Uw'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *L B2 L' B' F D2 Uw B Rw2 B' F D B U2 L R Fw2 F D Fw2 F L R' Uw2 Fw' L Rw2 Uw2 U R' D2 Uw2 L' Uw2 U2 L' D Uw' L2 R'
*2. *L Rw' F' U2 L2 Uw' U R2 U Rw' R Uw F2 U2 Fw' Uw2 R' Fw F' Rw' D' U Rw2 Fw2 Rw' R Uw2 Rw R Uw2 Fw' D' R B' F2 Rw R' B' D2 Uw'
*3. *F' U2 Fw' U' R D2 U2 R' Uw2 F2 L' Rw D' L2 Rw' U2 Fw' L' Fw F' D2 U B2 F D' Fw F L2 R' D2 Rw' B2 F2 U F U F R Uw' F'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *D2 B L Bw' Fw2 Lw R2 D R' Bw2 Lw2 Fw R' Dw B2 D L' Dw' Uw' Fw' Rw' U Lw R D Dw' Lw' Dw2 Lw' Rw2 Bw2 Lw Rw' R' U2 B D2 Dw' Uw' L2 R' B2 U' F2 Rw R' D2 Uw U2 Bw' Rw2 Fw2 U' F' Rw B2 Bw Lw' D Uw2
*2. *L F' D Uw2 Lw2 R2 B Fw' Lw2 D Uw' F U Lw' D' U R2 Uw2 R B2 Fw2 D' Dw R Fw2 Rw' D2 Dw' B2 Bw' Fw Rw2 Bw2 Lw Uw R' D' R F' Uw' R2 F Uw2 Bw2 U2 B' Fw' Lw2 Bw2 Fw' D2 Lw' U2 L' D Uw F' R2 B R2
*3. *Lw2 B U2 Rw' F Uw' L' Rw' Bw2 Fw' F' Dw2 L U' L' B Bw' U' R' F' L' B' Bw2 D2 Fw' Dw L' Uw2 L2 R2 Fw2 Dw' Uw' B Rw' U' Lw' F2 Rw2 R' Uw' Bw Fw' F' Lw2 Fw D2 Rw2 B Fw2 Uw' Bw Fw Dw' U' R Dw2 Fw U Lw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *D' 2D2 L' D 2R2 U 3R 3U2 L' 3R2 2F2 U' B F' 2R2 F' R 2D 2B2 F 3R2 B2 3F' R F 3R' 2B2 2F U B 2F 2D 3U 2U2 3F D 3U2 3F' 3U 3F2 3R2 U 2R R2 3U 2U U' R 3F2 2R' F2 2D 2U' U' 2B 3F F D 2U' 2R' 3F' 2R' D' 2D 2U2 2F 2R2 F 2D B2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *B 2D F 2L2 B2 2D2 2B 3L' 3U 2B' D' 2D2 L 3R 3U' B2 3D' 2U2 3R 2B2 3L' 3R2 3B 2D2 B2 3B' L2 B 3B 2R' F2 2L' 2F 3R 3B2 D2 3D2 3F F2 L 2L 2F2 2D' B' 2D' 3D U2 2F 2R2 D 2D2 2L' 2B2 3B 3D2 U B D2 2L 2D2 3L' B2 3D U' 2R' D2 2U' 3B' F2 3D' L2 3F' 3L 2U' 3F U2 B2 2B2 D' 3D2 3U' 2B 3B 2F2 F 2L2 U R' 2B 2R' 3F2 U 3R 2R2 2D2 3R 2R' R2 3U' 2U

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *B F' R2 F2 U B R U L2 R2 B U' F' R2 D2 U2 B2 D L' D R2 Fw Uw'
*2. *L2 B2 D2 L B' U2 B F' L D U2 L2 R2 F R2 L2 F2 U' R2 F Rw2 Uw'
*3. *R L2 B2 U2 R2 L2 B U2 D2 L2 R F2 L' R' F L2 R' F2 R2 Fw' Uw'
*4. *U2 L2 B' U2 F L' U2 D B L' U' D F2 L2 R B U' F2 B D' F Uw
*5. *D' R2 D U L2 R U2 D' B' R2 F' B' U D B D2 B2 U' B2 F R Uw'
*6. *B' D' U2 L2 R' F B R' F D' L' U2 D B2 U2 B2 L2 U R2 Fw Uw
*7. *L' D2 L' D B D' B2 L' R F2 U2 F' R2 L2 U' F U' L' R' F2 B Rw Uw
*8. *D' U' L' R' B D' U' F2 D' F' D F2 B' D' U2 B R' L2 D2 L' Fw Uw'
*9. *F L2 U F' D2 U L B L U2 L' B R2 F B' U2 F D U2 Rw' Uw2
*10. *U2 B' U' D R2 F B' D R' F L U' D2 F2 U L D2 L2 B2 Rw' Uw'
*11. *F D B' F' L2 U2 L' B2 R' F' R' F' D2 F' B D R L' D' Rw Uw2
*12. *B' U2 L2 D F' D' R2 D' R' L2 D2 F D U B' D R2 L' D' Rw Uw'
*13. *F' U2 L' B' L' D' B2 F' D F2 L' R' U R2 B2 U' R B F' L D' Fw' Uw'
*14. *D L U2 F2 R2 U' R2 U' D' B L2 R' U' R D F' B' R D2 R L' Fw Uw
*15. *D2 B2 D L' D2 R' L2 U' D2 R2 D' L2 U F2 B2 D' R' L' D U' Fw' Uw
*16. *U' L2 F U R' U D2 B2 U2 B2 F D' F2 L2 D L2 B' R D2 F' Rw' Uw2
*17. *U F2 R2 U' D2 R' L' U2 L R2 D2 R' L' F D' L B U2 B' Rw Uw2
*18. *B' R2 F2 B U2 B R2 D B2 D2 F D' F2 B D' L' R' U' D' F Rw2 Uw
*19. *B' R' B' F' L' U2 R2 L F2 L2 U' R' U D' B2 F U' L' B2 Rw2 Uw2
*20. *F2 D2 B2 L2 U2 L' D' F U' B2 U D' L' D F2 D B U' F2 Rw' Uw
*21. *R D2 U' F' U' B D B2 L' B' D L' D2 L U2 R D2 B L2 Fw
*22. *D R2 D2 L B2 D2 B2 R2 U B D B R F D F U' L2 R B' Rw Uw
*23. *U D R2 U2 L2 U D2 R F2 U R F' D2 F2 U' R' U2 L B2 R2 Fw' Uw2
*24. *U' D2 F R L U2 L R F D2 F D U' F2 U D F' U' B' L2 F Rw2 Uw2
*25. *U' D' R2 U2 F' B' D' R D' R2 D2 B2 F' L' R D' R' D' F2 Rw' Uw'
*26. *B' R2 U2 F' L2 D2 L2 D R F2 R B U R' L2 B F U' F B' L2 Fw Uw2
*27. *L' R B2 U' D2 R2 U' B2 D' F2 U' L' D2 R' U D B' L' B'
*28. *B' L' R' F2 B D2 U2 R' L B2 U2 F2 R' D' F' D2 F U B2 F' D2 Rw Uw
*29. *U2 B2 U' B F R2 D2 L2 B2 D2 R' L F2 D F R' U' B2 U Fw Uw'
*30. *L B F U' F2 B L U' B' F2 R2 F D F2 U2 D F D2 L D' Fw
*31. *L' D' F B' L' D' B2 D F2 L2 B' U' F D2 F2 R2 B2 F L2 R Fw Uw'
*32. *F2 U D' R' F' L' B D' F2 R D' R2 U2 B2 R' D2 U B L2 Fw Uw2
*33. *L' B F' R U' L' F2 R2 B F' U2 D2 F' U R2 L' B2 F' R2 Fw Uw
*34. *B' U2 F2 U' F' D2 L' D' F2 U2 D2 F U B R2 U2 D' L2 R F L' Fw Uw2
*35. *R F U2 R2 F2 L D F2 D' R L' U' D' F D' R2 D2 U2 B2 F Rw' Uw
*36. *U B R B' U' R2 F2 L R2 D U B R' U' L2 F B2 D F Rw' Uw2
*37. *U' F' L' D' U2 R D' F' L' D2 F' R' B' R' U B' F' D B' R2 B2 Rw2 Uw2
*38. *D' U' L2 F D U F D U2 L F U2 B2 F' L2 F U2 R U Rw2 Uw'
*39. *L2 F' U' D B2 U R L2 D' F2 U2 L R D R B F R U R'
*40. *L U R' B' L' R U L F' D' B' L' U L' F' D' B L2 R' D U Fw' Uw
*41. *U2 L' D L' B2 R2 U' B2 L U' L R B D2 R U R B2 U' D Rw2 Uw2
*42. *L F U' D' F' U' B' R L D' B2 L2 U' D F U2 L U' D F Rw' Uw'
*43. *L' D' L' F' U D' F' B D R U2 D R' F L2 F' B2 U F Rw' Uw'
*44. *F2 D2 R' B2 R2 U D' B2 L2 B' L2 D2 R2 U L R' D' F2 U D2 L' Fw' Uw2
*45. *U2 F' U D' R' D' B2 L2 F2 L' D B F D L D B2 D' L' D R Fw' Uw'
*46. *D F' D R U B' L' R' B2 L2 F2 D B F R' F L D' U2 Fw' Uw'
*47. *U2 L F' D L' R2 B' F U' R F R D2 F' R U' L F' B2 L2 Fw' Uw2
*48. *R' F L B' U B2 L' F2 U2 B2 D B' L2 F' U2 L2 B2 D2 F' Rw2 Uw'
*49. *F2 U2 L U2 D L2 F2 B' L2 R' B L U' F' R2 D L U B' F L Fw Uw'
*50. *U2 B' U2 D2 B' L2 D L B' U2 L' U2 L R2 D' F2 D L' R' Fw Uw'
*51. *D U2 L' D L' D2 B2 D F D2 B' D' L D' B2 U2 D' F B2 R2 Fw' Uw2
*52. *U D F' L2 B' R' F D' R2 B2 L R2 D R' U' D2 R' L2 D2
*53. *U2 R2 D2 B F' L R D' R F' R B L' F' B2 L2 B2 R2 D2 Fw Uw
*54. *L U B' R L' U L2 R2 F U' F2 B L U' L2 B' U2 R' U2 F2 L' Fw' Uw2
*55. *F' D2 L2 D2 L' D2 U2 B F' D2 R2 U' B2 F R' F2 U2 D F2 U' R' Fw'
*56. *F' L2 D' U2 B2 U2 F2 D2 R2 U2 D' L U' L2 U2 D2 B' L' D2 R L Fw' Uw
*57. *D' R2 F2 R D2 U2 R U2 L2 B' F R' D2 B R2 D F2 L2 D F' Rw' Uw'
*58. *F U2 F2 R2 B' F' D' B R D R U2 R' D' R2 F' B2 L' U' Rw Uw'
*59. *F2 L2 F B L' R' D2 L2 U2 B L R F2 B D' F D2 L B2 Rw2 Uw
*60. *L D2 L U L' F2 D' B' F2 R2 F R2 B2 D2 U2 R L B U2 B2 Rw' Uw2

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *U L2 F2 L2 U L2 U2 R2 D' F2 D R' B2 U' B2 L' B U B2 U' F'
*2. *F D' B' U2 L U2 F' U2 R U' R' D2 F2 R' L2 D2 F2 B2 R B2 U2
*3. *B' D' L' F D L' D2 F B2 D' R2 F U2 D2 B R2 F' D2 B L2 D2
*4. *U L2 B2 D B2 F2 L2 U' B2 U F2 L D' L' B L D L2 R U R
*5. *F R' F B R2 U2 F2 U' D B' L' F2 L D2 R' D2 L2 F2 R D2 R'

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *B' D2 B' U2 F' L2 U2 L2 R2 U2 B2 U' B2 R' D L2 B' D L F2
*2. *F2 U L2 D2 F2 U' L2 D L2 D R' B' L2 D L U L B L' U'
*3. *D' B2 D R2 B2 R2 D F2 U L2 U' R B2 F L R2 D L B' U B'
*4. *L' B2 U F2 B R D2 B L B2 U F2 U2 D L2 F2 U' R2 F2 D2
*5. *L D F' D F R B' U L D B2 R' D2 F2 U2 D2 F2 R' L2 F2 U2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *L2 F' D' L U F' R F' R2 F2 R2 B2 D R2 D' R2 U2 B2 D'
*2. *R2 B' D2 B2 U2 R2 B' F' U2 B' U2 L' D F' L2 B L' U F' R' U'
*3. *B' R2 B L2 F2 U2 F D2 F R2 F2 L U' R' U2 F U' R D B F
*4. *F2 L F2 U2 R F2 R F2 L2 B2 L2 B' D' L' U2 F U B' D2 F R'
*5. *D2 R2 F2 R2 U R2 B2 U2 B2 U B2 R' B' D' L F U2 L F L' D

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *R' U' F L2 D2 R B2 R2 F2 L' D2 R D2 R U' L' B2 D2 L F R' U' L' B R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *U' R F R F2 U' R F2 U'
*3. *R' D2 L' B2 F2 R F2 L B2 R U' L' D U' R2 F D B2 R B' D
*4. *B2 D R Fw F2 L Rw' R2 D' L' Fw F' Uw B' Uw' B Fw' L' B' F' L' Rw2 Fw D' Uw2 F D Uw2 L2 R' Uw B2 L2 Uw' U L2 Rw' Uw2 B F'

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *F2 U R F U2 R' U R
*3. *F2 L2 R2 D R2 U' B2 D' F2 D' F2 L' F U2 L2 B U F' U2 L2 U
*4. *D Uw U' B' Uw Rw Fw Rw Uw' U' Fw2 L2 B F2 L2 R2 D2 Fw D2 Uw' Fw' U2 Fw2 L' B2 U L' D R2 F R2 Fw F2 L' D U F2 Uw2 L2 Rw'
*5. *Bw' Uw' B2 Rw' U' B Uw L' Dw2 Fw Dw' U' B Dw B2 Dw F2 Uw L Dw' Uw R' Bw F L2 B2 R Fw' L2 Rw Bw Fw Rw' U2 F' R Bw2 D' L Rw' R' Dw U' L2 Uw L' Uw2 F2 D Bw' Uw' U2 Lw2 Rw' R2 Dw2 Bw' Fw F' Lw2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *U F' U R U' F2 R F'
*3. *R2 B' L2 B R2 U2 B L2 B D2 L R' U2 R2 U' F' U' B' D'
*4. *R F2 U2 F D2 Uw' U' L2 R D2 Uw U' L D Uw' U2 L U F2 U2 B' Fw2 F' Uw2 Fw L' Fw2 U2 Fw L' D2 U Fw F2 D' L D2 B L Uw
*5. *L U2 Lw2 F2 Lw' D Uw' U' Lw2 Bw2 R Fw2 L Fw R U2 Bw2 F2 Lw' Uw' Bw2 Fw F2 U Rw Uw U Fw' Dw2 Lw2 Dw' L Dw2 Lw' R' B Lw' Rw Fw2 R Dw2 Fw2 F' Dw2 U Lw' D' Rw' Bw D' U' Bw' U Rw2 Fw' L2 R2 U2 F D'
*6. *U2 2B2 2R2 B 2F F 2R2 U B2 2F' F2 U' 3R U 2L 2B2 L 2L2 D' 2D' 3R' 2B2 D' 3U2 2L' 3R 2R B' 3F' 2L2 2R' 2F 2R' 2B2 2L 3F2 F' D2 3U 2U 2F2 L' B 3F' 2D2 B2 2F' 2L' 3U B' F2 2L' 2B' 3R' 2R R 3U2 2F F2 3R R2 2U' L' F2 2U2 2B 3F F 2D 2B

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *U2 F' U2 F U R2 U F' R2
*3. *D2 U2 F2 L' B2 L' F2 D2 L' F2 U2 F D2 R U' F D' U L2 F' L
*4. *Uw' Rw B F2 Uw Fw2 D2 Fw F U B2 Rw' Fw2 L' Rw' B L' B' F' L Fw' F2 L R2 Fw2 F2 Uw2 R2 B U' L' Rw2 Fw' F D L2 Rw2 R U2 Rw'
*5. *Lw D' Fw' L Dw' Bw' R2 U' Rw D2 Fw' F2 R' Fw Dw Lw Rw' B' Lw' Dw U F2 Dw Rw R B' Bw' Lw' Uw' U R2 B Lw2 Fw' D Fw' Dw2 Uw2 L' Fw F Dw' L2 Rw2 D Bw' L' Dw2 Rw Fw2 Lw Rw2 Uw Lw' Rw2 R2 F' Rw' U' B'
*6. *R' U' B' 3F 2R2 F2 3R' 2B' 2U R' 2U B' 3F 2F 3R B2 U' L2 F2 3R R' 2B2 2F' F2 2D' R2 F' L2 D2 2D2 3F' 2D' 3U 2F2 L2 2L2 F' U2 L' 3F2 U 2F' D 2D' 2U' U' 3F 2L2 2R' 3U2 R' B2 2D2 R2 2D2 L 3R' D 2U B' 3U2 R2 2B2 U 2L' F2 3R 2R2 3F 2R2
*7. *L2 3B2 2F L 2R2 R 3B2 F' 3U U 3F2 2D 2U 3R2 3B' 2F2 F' L 3L2 3R 3F' F2 U2 3B 2F2 F R2 D' 2D' 3D2 3U2 2U2 3B F2 2L' 3L' R2 3D2 F 3U' 2U2 U 3R' 2D 2U' 3R2 U' B2 3B2 L 2D2 3U' 2F2 D2 2U2 2L2 R U 2L' 3L' 2B F2 3R F2 2L 3L' 3R' 3B 3F' F 3D 3U2 2R' 3B2 L2 2U2 3F U2 3B2 R2 B 2U' U' 2B2 2F R2 3B2 2F2 F2 3L2 3B2 3U' 2R' 2B2 3F' 2F' F' D' B2 2L

*Clock
1. *UR5+ DR1- DL3- UL1+ U2+ R6+ D4+ L1+ ALL2- y2 U0+ R4+ D2- L1- ALL2- UR DL
*2. *UR1+ DR6+ DL2+ UL0+ U1- R1- D2+ L2+ ALL0+ y2 U5- R4- D5- L3- ALL6+ UR DL
*3. *UR4- DR5+ DL4- UL4+ U4- R5- D5- L4- ALL2+ y2 U6+ R2- D5+ L5- ALL2+ UR DL
*4. *UR1+ DR3+ DL1- UL1+ U2- R6+ D2+ L5- ALL1- y2 U6+ R1+ D6+ L5- ALL2+ UR DL UL
*5. *UR1- DR1+ DL1- UL5+ U0+ R4- D4- L4- ALL4+ y2 U4+ R3+ D4- L5+ ALL2+ DR DL

*MegaMinx
1. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx
1. *U L' U' L' U B' U' l' r' u
*2. *R' B R' L' B' U B l r' b'
*3. *U R B L' R' U L' U r b
*4. *U B' R B U' L R' U l' r u'
*5. *U B R U' R' L' B L' r b u

*Square-1
1. *(1, 6) / (5, -1) / (4, -2) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, 2) / (1, 4) / (5, -1) / (6, 1) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, 4) / (0, -2) / (-5, -4) / (2, 0)
*2. *(0, 5) / (1, -5) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (5, -1) / (-3, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, -4) / (0, 3) / (-2, 0) /
*3. *(0, -1) / (3, 0) / (1, -5) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (5, -1) / (-2, -5) / (-1, 0) / (3, 3) / (-1, 0) / (0, -4) / (-5, -2) / (6, 0)
*4. *(0, -1) / (-3, 3) / (-2, 1) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 4) / (3, 3) / (-1, 0) / (0, -4) / (-5, 2) / (-2, 0)
*5. *(0, -1) / (0, 3) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (-5, -2) / (0, 3) / (-4, -1) / (-5, -5) / (6, 0) / (5, 0) / (-3, -3) / (2, 0) / (-5, 0) /

*Skewb
1. *L U' L R B' L' U R' B' U'
*2. *R' L U' R B' L' R' U R' B' U'
*3. *L' B R U' R U' L' B' L' B' U'
*4. *R U L' R B R B' L R' B' U'
*5. *R U L' R L B' R' U' B' U'

*KiloMinx
1. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

*Mini Guildford
2. *U F R' U2 R' F R F R' U'
*3. *D' F2 R2 D' B2 D' F2 D B2 F2 U' B' L2 D L R' D' F R' B2 R
*4. *D2 Uw L2 Rw' R' B' D2 Rw2 R2 U' Fw' R2 D' Fw' Uw' B2 D2 B2 Fw' Uw U2 L' Rw U Rw R B' Fw' L Rw2 Uw Rw' Uw' Fw F2 D' L' Rw2 D' Fw
*5. *R2 F' Lw Bw Dw2 L2 Rw2 R2 Fw' L' Bw' Lw' Dw' Lw2 Bw Fw D' Uw Fw' Uw Bw2 Lw R U2 R' Dw' Uw' R B Lw B' Rw' B' Bw2 U2 L' B L' B' Uw' Bw2 D' Uw' F L Lw Uw' U2 Lw D Uw2 Fw F R Dw Lw F' L' Dw2 F
*OH. *L2 D' R2 B2 U' R2 F2 U' R2 D' L' D2 F U' B2 D2 F' L2 R2 U
*Clock. *UR2- DR2- DL5+ UL6+ U5+ R4- D5- L6+ ALL6+ y2 U3- R6+ D0+ L4+ ALL4+ DL
*Mega. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*Pyra. *R' L' R B U' L R B' l r b'
*Skewb. *L B' R U R' L U' R L' B' U'
*Square-1. *(1, -3) / (-3, 3) / (-1, 2) / (-5, -5) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, -3) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (0, 4) / (-2, 0) /


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 6, 2018)

2x2 : 2.99, 3.83, 3.43, 2.57, 2.58 = 3.00
3x3 : 10.31, 13.26, 9.77, 13.37, 12.90 = 12.16
4x4 : 56.08, 56.25, 51.70, 56.17, 49.39 = 54.65
5x5 : 1:37.70, 2:07.74, 1:55.40, 1:48.88, 1:40.66 = 1:48.31 PB Ao5. I really wish that I did not get the 2:07.74.
6x6 : 3:36.31, 3:26.62, 3:11.26, 3:36.02, 3:25.28 = 3:29.31
7x7 : 5:37.36, 6:45.41, 5:55.04, 5:58.41, 5:51.91 = 5:55.12
2x2 BLD : 23.44, 35.90, 24.87 = 28.07
3x3 BLD : 1:31.09, 1:48.20, 1:50.60 = 1:43.30
4x4 BLD : DNF, 11:34.40, DNF = 11:34.40
3x3 Multi-BLD : 4/6 47:64.24 Had way to many pauses all around, and completely forgot the corners on the last cube. I need to practice more before US Nationals (that is if I can qualify before then).
3x3 OH : 24.65, 23.28, 22.53, 23.88, 24.11 = 23.76
3x3 Feet : 3:47.53, 3:24.66, 3:06.46, 3:20.93, 3:02.43 = 3:17.35
3x3 MTS : 59.29, 1:15.20, 1:03.79, 1:01.46, 1:06.91 = 1:04.05
3x3 FMC : 35


Spoiler: FMC Result



Scramble:R' U' F L2 D2 R B2 R2 F2 L' D2 R D2 R U' L' B2 D2 L F R' U' L' B R' U' F

U' F R' U' B2 D' L' D'//X-Cross
F U F2 U2 F2 U' F' U2 L' U' L// 2nd and 3rd pair
U' R' U2 R U' R' U R// 4th pair
L U L' U L U2 L' U'//OLL
//PLL Skip 35 Moves. Once again I did a yellow cross CFOP solve, but this time it worked out great.


2-4 Relay : 1:18.28
2-5 Relay : 3:24.80
2-6 Relay : 7:27.71
2-7 Relay : 14:17.39
Clock : 11.11, 11.25, 11.54, 11.54, 12.46 = 11.44 That was more consistent then I thought it was going to be, and solves 3 and 4 are not a typo error.
Megaminx : 1:41.51, 1:35.16, 1:41.34, 1:31.01, 1:01.47 = 1:35.84 Not a great average, but there was great single.
Pyraminx : 3.19, 5.68, 5.40, 3.61, 3.63 = 4.21
Square 1 : 23.94, 18.97, 18.97, 26.42, 25.15 = 22.69
Skewb : 4.81, 6.23, 4.72, 5.83, 5.22 = 5.29
Kilominx : 39.23, 31.01, 35.33, 31.37, 32.74 = 33.15
Mini Guildford : 6:38.99


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Mar 6, 2018)

2x2 : 4.97, 5.10, (5.49), 3.89, (3.27) = 4.65
3x3 : 15.85, (16.36), 13.62, (13.30), 14.89 = 14.79
4x4 : (49.19), 51.64, 51.58, (54.74), 53.77 = 52.33
5x5 : 1:41.53, 1:37.61, (1:47.46), (1:28.15), 1:46.18 = 1:41.71
6x6 : (2:51.08), 2:50.17, 2:39.02, 2:47.39, (2:35.21) = 2:45.53
7x7 : (4:05.19), 4:04.01, 3:56.30, 4:02.82, (3:37.53) = 4:01.04
2 BLD : 33.19, 45.11, DNF = 33.19
3 BLD :
4 BLD :
5 BLD :
Multi BLD :
OH : 33.87, 34.07, (36.50), 33.12, (28.42) = 33.69
FEET :
MTS : 52.83, 46.60, (53.26), (45.86), 48.28 = 49.24
FMC :
2-4 Relay : 1:16.96
2-5 Relay : 3:12.27
2-6 Relay : 5:53.19
2-7 Relay : 10:07.05
Clock : 15.57, 15.01, 14.86, (13.82), (15.93) = 15.15
Megaminx : (1:56.03), (1:20.09), 1:37.23, 1:34.71, 1:24.66 = 1:32.20
Pyraminx : 6.47, 5.08, 5.05, (6.73), (5.04) = 5.53
Square-1 : 21.60, (19.21), 26.24, 25.35, (26.92) = 24.40
Skewb : 6.22, 6.88, 8.23, (6.17), (8.32) = 7.11
Kilominx : 35.34, 38.52, (34.91), 36.76, (42.06) = 36.87
Mini Guildford : 6:29.34


----------



## Shaky Hands (Mar 6, 2018)

FMC: 49



Spoiler



D' R L F' D F D2 // yellow cross
U2 B U' B2 U B // 1st pair
F U2 F2 U' F2 U' F' U2 L' U' L // 2nd and 3rd pairs
y R U R' U2 F' U F // 4th pair
y F' Rw U R' U' Rw' F R // COLL
y U F2 U L R' F2 L' R U F2 // EPLL


----------



## James Hake (Mar 7, 2018)

*2x2: *3.90, (5.44), 3.89, 3.27, (2.55) = *3.69 average
3x3: *9.50, 11.18, (8.46), (11.21), 9.77 = *10.15 average
4x4: *55.88, 1:01.12+, (1:08.51), (49.12), 57.00 = *58.00 average
FMC: 39*


Spoiler: solution



scramble: R' U' F L2 D2 R B2 R2 F2 L' D2 R D2 R U' L' B2 D2 L F R' U' L' B R' U' F

z2 y’
*F R D’ B D2* // 2x2x2
z *R’ U2 F’ U’* // xxcross
*F’ U F2 L F L’* // cancel into F2L3
y *U’ R U2 R’* // F2L4
*U2 R U’ R’ U R U2* // WV
*R u R’ U R’ U’ R u’ R2 F’ U F U’* // cancel into PLL */SPOILER]*


*Pyra: *(7.40), (14.03), 10.41, 10.44, 8.37 = *9.74 average
Sq1: *20.13, (15.57), 15.93, 21.62, (26.15) = *19.23 average
Skewb: *(5.88), 6.27, 6.48, (9.40), 7.24 = *6.66 average*


----------



## BlurryZMan (Mar 7, 2018)

3x3: 11.22, 10.22, 9.42, 14,04, 9.20


----------



## Petri Krzywacki (Mar 7, 2018)

3x3x3- (19.18), 23.73, (26.40), 25.30, 25.00 = 24.67

4x4x4- 2:36.03, 2:25.97, (3:04.28), 2:34.95, (2:14.45) = 2:32.31


----------



## Thom S. (Mar 9, 2018)

3x3:
29.62
29.39
32.80
21.97
27.61

OH:
1:55.63
1:07.25
1:08.49
44.94
55.36

Square-1:
22.18
15.58
16.83
23.19
18.74

Megaminx:
2:51.34
2:40.92
3:55.24
3:46.49
3:13.89


----------



## Theo Leinad (Mar 10, 2018)

Had a solution of 25 in FMC please check below  17 to L3C


Spoiler



Scramble:
R' U' F L2 D2 R B2 R2 F2 L' D2 R D2 R U' L' B2 D2 L F R' U' L' B R' U' F

D2 F2 L F' // EO
U' L U2 D' * L U' // Pseudo 223
L2 R' D2 R2 D' L B2 // L3C
Insert at:
* R2 D L' D' R2 D L D' (Optimal Cancels 0)



I'm really pissed to have a good L3C which cancelled 0 haha


----------



## Lili Martin (Mar 10, 2018)

2x2 : 15.05, (17.84), (11.05), 16.17, 12.42 = 14.55
3x3 : (32.72), 34.52, 40.79, (48.83), 33.61 = 36.31
4x4 : (2:31.26), 2:17.14, (1:51.53),1:52.15, 1:58.48 = 2:02.59
5x5 : 3:50.08, 3:33.51, 3:39.96, (3:14.75), (4:27.87) = 3:41.18
6x6 : 6:53.71, (7:33.38), (5:52.02),6:25.19, 7:03.48 = 6:47.46
7x7 : (11:05.68), (10:06.66), 10:33.86, 10:12.58,10:28.28 = 10:24.91
2-4 relay : 3:07.60
2-5 relay : 6:46.50
2-6 relay : 13:38.35


----------



## Lumej (Mar 10, 2018)

2x2: (7.80), 11.47, (18.41), 9.35, 12.26 = 11.03
3x3: 23.30, (25.51), 23.84, (19.11), 21.60 = 22.91
4x4: 1:57.94, (1:50.42), 1:52.06, (2:01.94), 1:55.45 = 1:55.15
5x5: 3:39.84, 3:37.15, (3:27.59), (3:45.39), 3:33.06 = 3:36.68
3x3oh: (1:10.12), 58.80, 1:03.46, (50.89), 1:05.95 = 1:02.74
2x2bld: (DNF(2:24.44)), (2:42.76), 2:43.63 = 2:43.63
234: 2:53.83
2345: 6:11.06
pyraminx: 18.43, (19.68), (11.01), 18.29, 14.03 = 16.92


----------



## Ayaan (Mar 10, 2018)

3x3: (18.89), 19.10, (23.11), 19.29, 20.51=19.63

OH: (30.52), 40.99, 45.24, 36.06, (1:02.24)=40.77

I really messed up OH. I could have got 2 sub 30 singles (on the 30 and the 1:xx.xx) but on the 30 I locked up on the AUF and the 1 min solve I got a g perm and messed it up. I tried to backtrack but I messed up again. Could have got a PB ao5 and maybe a pb single


----------



## Michael Ruble (Mar 10, 2018)

2X2 
9.251
(12.118)
9.049
6.848
(6.710)
Avg. 8.382

3x3
(39.018)
28.786
27.726
28.959
(23.670)
Avg. 28.490


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 11, 2018)

This is rare enough that it's worth postiing. I got a successful result in every event. (Barely in multi, but I got it!)


Spoiler







It looks like the last time I did this was in week 2012-11. At that time there were only 26 events, not the 28 we have now.


----------



## Az897 (Mar 12, 2018)

3x3x3 -- 21.20, (24.75), 19.12, (19.10), 21.08 
5x5x5 -- 1:55.97, 2:00.14, (1:48.72), 2:03.15, (2:06.31)
3Bld -- 4:30.98, DNF, DNF

Overall I am happy with the results. First successful bld outside of practice and first sub2 5x5 in comp.


----------



## CornerCutter (Mar 13, 2018)

Pyraminx: 3.48, (3.28), 3.45, (4.72), 3.68 = *3.54
*
Can't believe I did that with no warm up and a hurt finger.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 13, 2018)

Results week 10: congrats to thecubingwizard, Shadowjockey and Nikshawn!

*2x2x2*(141)

 1.76 Khairur Rachim
 1.87 applezfall
 1.94 MattheoDW
 2.02 NarenRameshB
 2.10 leomannen
 2.21 asacuber
 2.39 lejitcuber
 2.59 Jack Pfeifer
 2.70 Ethan Horspool
 2.73 gavinz
 2.79 G2013
 2.81 mihnea3000
 2.83 RCTACameron
 3.00 cubeshepherd
 3.05 antirizarry1622
 3.12 turtwig
 3.16 thecubingwizard
 3.17 Competition Cuber
 3.25 Mackenzie Dy
 3.30 Jscuber
 3.34 AidanNoogie
 3.47 Mcuber5
 3.48 OriginalUsername
 3.52 [email protected]
 3.52 Shadowjockey
 3.52 ExultantCarn
 3.56 ichcubegern
 3.68 Elf
 3.69 squashy_cuber
 3.69 James Hake
 3.71 tdm
 3.72 CubicOreo
 3.83 RobinCube
 3.84 typo56
 3.87 SolveThatCube
 3.88 Valken
 3.94 2017LAMB06
 4.04 [email protected]
 4.04 speedcuber71
 4.06 Sixstringcal
 4.06 [email protected]
 4.07 The Cubinator
 4.11 DGCubes
 4.15 DCG
 4.15 leudcfa
 4.19 Brendan Bakker
 4.30 Tx789
 4.35 Jami Viljanen
 4.43 Moonwink Cuber
 4.51 CubeStack_Official
 4.51 yghklvn
 4.54 seth0420
 4.55 MCuber
 4.57 Now3852
 4.58 WorldoBlocks
 4.65 bacyril
 4.67 sigalig
 4.69 [email protected]
 4.74 Rubiksdude4144
 4.79 TipsterTrickster
 4.82 MartinN13
 4.83 [email protected]
 4.86 Lykos
 4.86 ARandomCuber
 4.88 Mark Boyanowski
 4.89 Trig0n
 4.90 Jonsa87
 4.92 Moreno van Rooijen
 4.95 speedcube.insta
 4.97 AhmetYG
 5.01 ColorfulPockets
 5.07 Zafimi
 5.16 tigermaxi
 5.24 janelle
 5.28 OJ Cubing
 5.35 topppits
 5.42 Underwatercuber
 5.43 E-Cuber
 5.45 Oatch
 5.54 The Blockhead
 5.58 NathanaelCubes
 5.63 Bogdan
 5.72 abunickabhi
 5.77 sloshycomic123
 5.79 teboecubes
 5.82 Ianwubby
 5.83 GarethBert11
 5.88 xyzzy
 6.18 oliviervlcube
 6.24 buzzteam4
 6.40 whatshisbucket
 6.48 ErikCR
 6.55 PotatoesAreUs
 6.57 cytokid101
 6.59 TasseRasse
 6.63 InlandEmpireCuber
 6.66 h2f
 6.75 Prem The Cuber
 6.78 kumato
 6.89 SpartanSailor
 6.92 nms777
 6.94 JL Cubing
 7.01 Alea
 7.18 tj.k8386
 7.19 Deri Nata Wijaya
 7.25 Kenneth Svendson
 7.27 Lewis
 7.33 MarixPix
 7.42 Woodman567
 7.56 Ali161102
 7.59 theos
 7.69 Teemu
 7.78 Aerospry
 7.78 SirVivor
 7.82 obelisk477
 7.84 Bubbagrub
 7.86 Mike Hughey
 8.00 X cuber
 8.09 Swedish cuber
 8.78 VDel_234_
 9.09 redoxxy
 9.28 WillyTheWizard
 9.36 Theo Leinad
 9.40 Dynamic Waluigi
 9.67 FireCuber
 9.70 KylerWoods
 9.87 One Wheel
 10.15 audiophile121
 10.25 ToastasaurusCuber
 10.69 Ecuasamurai
 11.03 Lumej
 11.13 Bart Van Eynde
 11.42 dschieses
 11.98 Jacck
 12.05 GTregay
 12.86 dnguyen2204
 12.99 dancing_jules
 14.55 Lili Martin
 25.37 cougarscratch
 DNF Neel Gore
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(158)

 7.62 lejitcuber
 7.96 Khairur Rachim
 8.88 Ethan Horspool
 8.97 speedcuber71
 9.09 Jack Pfeifer
 9.15 DCG
 9.43 tdm
 9.49 OriginalUsername
 9.76 the super cuber
 9.77 mihnea3000
 9.78 [email protected]
 9.83 Shadowjockey
 9.92 thecubingwizard
 9.95 ichcubegern
 9.97 turtwig
 10.07 Elf
 10.15 James Hake
 10.19 RCTACameron
 10.48 Jscuber
 10.54 asacuber
 10.59 Valken
 10.62 DGCubes
 10.64 applezfall
 10.71 Now3852
 10.74 MattheoDW
 10.78 Competition Cuber
 11.04 AidanNoogie
 11.20 Jonsa87
 11.44 The Cubinator
 11.48 acchyutjolly26
 11.51 Zafimi
 11.53 SolveThatCube
 11.65 ColorfulPockets
 11.70 typo56
 11.76 Mackenzie Dy
 11.84 CubeStack_Official
 11.90 Mcuber5
 12.04 G2013
 12.09 squashy_cuber
 12.14 [email protected]
 12.16 cubeshepherd
 12.27 Neel Gore
 12.31 Brendan Bakker
 12.34 NarenRameshB
 12.34 antirizarry1622
 12.43 obelisk477
 12.46 Moonwink Cuber
 12.52 [email protected]
 12.66 Keenan Johnson
 12.66 yghklvn
 12.69 Ianwubby
 12.73 ExultantCarn
 12.78 2017LAMB06
 12.80 tigermaxi
 13.10 abunickabhi
 13.12 ARandomCuber
 13.24 sigalig
 13.32 WorldoBlocks
 13.36 Keroma12
 13.44 Underwatercuber
 13.46 TSTwist
 13.53 Mark Boyanowski
 13.58 Sixstringcal
 13.64 E-Cuber
 13.71 DumplingMaster
 13.77 pjk
 13.93 [email protected]
 14.01 Kenneth Svendson
 14.16 CubicOreo
 14.37 sam596
 14.46 leomannen
 14.47 janelle
 14.66 TasseRasse
 14.71 MCuber
 14.79 bacyril
 14.83 ComputerGuy365
 14.90 Tx789
 14.93 PotatoesAreUs
 14.95 xyzzy
 14.97 [email protected]
 15.05 GarethBert11
 15.15 Bogdan
 15.17 Aerospry
 15.52 MarixPix
 15.52 Lykos
 15.61 JackPurdum
 15.69 RobinCube
 15.87 AhmetYG
 15.89 buzzteam4
 16.09 Jami Viljanen
 16.42 SirVivor
 16.72 Alea
 16.98 Woodman567
 17.01 Oatch
 17.04 Rubiksdude4144
 17.16 cytokid101
 17.21 KylerWoods
 17.25 whatshisbucket
 17.31 ErikCR
 17.38 teboecubes
 17.52 Moreno van Rooijen
 17.70 TipsterTrickster
 18.15 Trig0n
 18.36 NathanaelCubes
 18.48 The Blockhead
 18.55 speedcube.insta
 18.66 leudcfa
 18.88 seth0420
 19.00 obatake
 19.07 RedJack22
 19.16 Deri Nata Wijaya
 19.39 MartinN13
 19.47 X cuber
 19.54 audiophile121
 19.63 Ayaan
 19.72 VDel_234_
 20.33 h2f
 20.46 muchacho
 20.46 Teemu
 20.47 az897
 20.58 kumato
 20.70 Ali161102
 20.97 Mike Hughey
 21.15 nms777
 21.56 kilwap147
 21.89 oliviervlcube
 22.29 Lewis
 22.91 Lumej
 22.92 TylerBur
 23.03 topppits
 23.14 redoxxy
 23.36 Bubbagrub
 23.59 Dynamic Waluigi
 23.78 SpartanSailor
 24.12 InlandEmpireCuber
 24.15 Mikael weiss
 24.35 theos
 24.68 Petri Krzywacki
 25.33 Swedish cuber
 25.53 EdubCubez
 26.28 GTregay
 26.36 Ecuasamurai
 26.53 dnguyen2204
 26.60 One Wheel
 27.05 Luke Messer
 27.30 ToastasaurusCuber
 27.92 Prem The Cuber
 28.19 tj.k8386
 28.48 Michael Ruble
 28.87 Thom S.
 28.87 Theo Leinad
 30.04 dancing_jules
 33.42 WillyTheWizard
 34.51 MatsBergsten
 36.31 Lili Martin
 41.68 Bart Van Eynde
 42.11 dschieses
 45.63 cougarscratch
*4x4x4*(106)

 33.64 thecubingwizard
 35.20 Khairur Rachim
 36.00 lejitcuber
 36.18 ichcubegern
 38.48 Elf
 39.00 Valken
 39.23 Ethan Horspool
 39.37 G2013
 39.97 Jack Pfeifer
 41.51 mihnea3000
 41.65 speedcuber71
 41.87 OriginalUsername
 42.04 Shadowjockey
 43.60 [email protected]
 43.87 turtwig
 44.73 typo56
 44.75 tdm
 45.99 DCG
 46.34 Zafimi
 47.69 AidanNoogie
 48.30 [email protected]
 48.75 abunickabhi
 48.91 SolveThatCube
 49.34 Jscuber
 49.56 DGCubes
 49.62 brunofclima
 50.54 MCuber
 50.74 Underwatercuber
 50.76 sigalig
 50.82 RCTACameron
 51.73 CubicOreo
 51.91 Ianwubby
 52.33 bacyril
 52.37 Mcuber5
 52.79 Keenan Johnson
 52.94 Jonsa87
 53.03 Keroma12
 53.46 [email protected]
 53.63 antirizarry1622
 54.65 cubeshepherd
 55.56 xyzzy
 56.53 Brendan Bakker
 56.61 OJ Cubing
 57.41 leomannen
 57.42 Now3852
 57.66 GarethBert11
 58.00 James Hake
 58.02 applezfall
 58.38 ComputerGuy365
 58.44 ARandomCuber
 59.23 Kenneth Svendson
 59.62 2017LAMB06
 1:00.61 Moonwink Cuber
 1:00.96 Sixstringcal
 1:01.22 buzzteam4
 1:01.69 pjk
 1:01.89 obelisk477
 1:02.25 PotatoesAreUs
 1:04.34 ExultantCarn
 1:04.45 Bogdan
 1:04.49 h2f
 1:06.36 Mackenzie Dy
 1:07.24 leudcfa
 1:08.06 The Blockhead
 1:08.46 JackPurdum
 1:09.75 Jami Viljanen
 1:11.89 MarixPix
 1:12.13 Alea
 1:12.78 tigermaxi
 1:14.46 topppits
 1:15.07 TipsterTrickster
 1:15.72 [email protected]
 1:16.91 KylerWoods
 1:17.54 Lykos
 1:20.09 cytokid101
 1:21.41 Rubiksdude4144
 1:23.64 ErikCR
 1:25.54 Mike Hughey
 1:25.94 kilwap147
 1:26.53 audiophile121
 1:26.54 AhmetYG
 1:29.11 teboecubes
 1:30.00 VDel_234_
 1:30.70 yghklvn
 1:32.51 Bubbagrub
 1:34.99 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:35.22 seth0420
 1:39.74 theos
 1:39.84 redoxxy
 1:42.08 One Wheel
 1:45.27 SirVivor
 1:45.35 Moreno van Rooijen
 1:47.88 kumato
 1:55.15 Lumej
 1:56.45 GTregay
 2:05.91 Dynamic Waluigi
 2:06.07 Lili Martin
 2:07.09 dancing_jules
 2:14.09 MatsBergsten
 2:32.12 dnguyen2204
 2:32.32 Petri Krzywacki
 2:43.13 cougarscratch
 2:49.91 ToastasaurusCuber
 3:05.90 Bart Van Eynde
 DNF Teemu
 DNF NathanaelCubes
*5x5x5*(73)

 56.63 lejitcuber
 1:11.70 Khairur Rachim
 1:13.07 ichcubegern
 1:13.60 thecubingwizard
 1:15.69 Shadowjockey
 1:18.97 Keroma12
 1:20.25 speedcuber71
 1:23.96 G2013
 1:24.32 Ethan Horspool
 1:26.57 DCG
 1:26.79 turtwig
 1:27.94 Jack Pfeifer
 1:28.26 OriginalUsername
 1:28.60 Valken
 1:28.79 DGCubes
 1:30.08 SolveThatCube
 1:30.17 [email protected]
 1:30.90 typo56
 1:33.10 abunickabhi
 1:33.73 MattheoDW
 1:34.04 AidanNoogie
 1:34.90 sigalig
 1:35.13 [email protected]
 1:37.06 Ianwubby
 1:40.65 Keenan Johnson
 1:41.75 Brendan Bakker
 1:41.77 bacyril
 1:42.55 Jonsa87
 1:43.79 CubicOreo
 1:44.96 brunofclima
 1:45.03 Neel Gore
 1:45.80 [email protected]
 1:46.46 antirizarry1622
 1:46.67 tdm
 1:48.31 cubeshepherd
 1:48.33 xyzzy
 1:48.62 Mcuber5
 1:48.69 RCTACameron
 1:50.45 pjk
 1:52.72 Sixstringcal
 1:54.40 MCuber
 1:55.06 Underwatercuber
 1:59.75 az897
 2:00.07 The Blockhead
 2:00.53 TipsterTrickster
 2:01.95 Alea
 2:02.90 buzzteam4
 2:05.26 ARandomCuber
 2:05.77 Kenneth Svendson
 2:07.41 obelisk477
 2:09.17 Bogdan
 2:14.13 Jscuber
 2:19.10 Now3852
 2:19.51 Lykos
 2:24.36 2017LAMB06
 2:30.76 Mike Hughey
 2:31.51 One Wheel
 2:34.15 leudcfa
 2:45.61 Aerospry
 2:53.34 MarixPix
 2:53.69 SirVivor
 3:00.22 yghklvn
 3:01.14 topppits
 3:02.83 [email protected]
 3:12.19 redoxxy
 3:12.64 VDel_234_
 3:36.68 Lumej
 3:41.18 Lili Martin
 3:41.26 MatsBergsten
 4:02.08 GTregay
 4:33.11 dancing_jules
 DNF mihnea3000
 DNF cytokid101
*6x6x6*(40)

 2:19.71 thecubingwizard
 2:23.49 Shadowjockey
 2:24.13 ichcubegern
 2:30.30 Valken
 2:39.42 Keroma12
 2:45.53 bacyril
 2:50.22 Mark Boyanowski
 2:52.37 sigalig
 2:59.27 abunickabhi
 3:02.21 Ianwubby
 3:03.10 OriginalUsername
 3:05.32 turtwig
 3:09.58 DGCubes
 3:11.01 [email protected]
 3:24.59 [email protected]
 3:25.17 xyzzy
 3:27.71 Sixstringcal
 3:29.31 cubeshepherd
 3:34.36 [email protected]
 3:39.12 antirizarry1622
 3:44.19 brunofclima
 3:49.44 Tx789
 3:51.29 Mcuber5
 4:04.97 buzzteam4
 4:14.29 Alea
 4:16.43 Kenneth Svendson
 4:21.94 Jscuber
 4:26.22 Bogdan
 4:37.17 One Wheel
 5:13.58 Lykos
 5:50.14 Mike Hughey
 5:55.82 yghklvn
 6:02.75 Aerospry
 6:08.04 2017LAMB06
 6:39.22 redoxxy
 6:50.92 leudcfa
 6:54.88 Lili Martin
 7:34.77 MatsBergsten
 7:52.12 VDel_234_
 DNF the super cuber
*7x7x7*(32)

 2:57.53 lejitcuber
 3:18.46 ichcubegern
 3:30.19 thecubingwizard
 3:33.55 Shadowjockey
 4:01.04 bacyril
 4:07.97 Mark Boyanowski
 4:20.12 Ianwubby
 4:33.15 SolveThatCube
 4:43.57 sigalig
 4:48.04 DGCubes
 4:55.35 Valken
 5:04.82 OriginalUsername
 5:05.93 [email protected]
 5:09.00 [email protected]
 5:13.16 [email protected]
 5:55.12 cubeshepherd
 6:24.89 Alea
 6:30.10 Mcuber5
 6:37.08 Kenneth Svendson
 7:00.06 One Wheel
 7:06.97 Lykos
 8:22.69 Mike Hughey
 8:37.24 redoxxy
 9:03.88 Jscuber
 9:25.01 yghklvn
 9:32.63 ronaldm
10:23.78 Lili Martin
10:43.86 MatsBergsten
 DNF G2013
 DNF Sixstringcal
 DNF Bogdan
 DNF cougarscratch
*3x3 one handed*(104)

 13.54 Khairur Rachim
 13.67 tdm
 14.10 ColorfulPockets
 15.87 ichcubegern
 17.43 Jack Pfeifer
 17.97 turtwig
 18.06 thecubingwizard
 18.27 mihnea3000
 18.46 CubicOreo
 18.70 DCG
 18.81 asacuber
 18.85 Jscuber
 19.72 Ethan Horspool
 20.10 OriginalUsername
 20.17 Mcuber5
 20.57 SolveThatCube
 20.59 2017LAMB06
 20.75 abunickabhi
 20.83 Sixstringcal
 20.95 ARandomCuber
 21.13 Keroma12
 21.18 janelle
 21.43 MattheoDW
 22.42 Shadowjockey
 22.54 [email protected]
 22.75 speedcuber71
 23.55 AidanNoogie
 23.70 sigalig
 23.76 cubeshepherd
 24.15 RCTACameron
 24.16 leomannen
 24.43 xyzzy
 24.71 NarenRameshB
 24.99 WorldoBlocks
 25.31 Ianwubby
 25.40 [email protected]
 25.73 Valken
 25.96 ExultantCarn
 26.04 applezfall
 26.17 T1_M0
 26.66 Zafimi
 26.88 Mark Boyanowski
 26.95 DGCubes
 27.25 [email protected]
 27.52 Tx789
 28.26 muchacho
 28.43 Jonsa87
 28.57 JackPurdum
 28.71 G2013
 28.75 AhmetYG
 28.91 obelisk477
 29.22 tigermaxi
 29.26 Alea
 29.45 [email protected]
 29.84 Aerospry
 30.72 MCuber
 31.12 MartinN13
 31.40 Bogdan
 31.82 OJ Cubing
 32.30 Lykos
 33.21 Underwatercuber
 33.55 GarethBert11
 33.69 bacyril
 33.84 Now3852
 33.88 Jami Viljanen
 33.90 Kenneth Svendson
 34.21 Moreno van Rooijen
 34.80 yghklvn
 35.45 redoxxy
 35.81 RobinCube
 36.42 The Blockhead
 36.66 buzzteam4
 37.49 ComputerGuy365
 38.13 Bubbagrub
 38.84 KylerWoods
 39.11 antirizarry1622
 39.37 NathanaelCubes
 39.41 SirVivor
 39.59 teboecubes
 40.60 [email protected]
 40.76 Ayaan
 40.80 h2f
 41.28 Rubiksdude4144
 41.48 leudcfa
 47.15 E-Cuber
 47.17 Deri Nata Wijaya
 47.55 InlandEmpireCuber
 48.78 Mike Hughey
 49.52 speedcube.insta
 49.66 kilwap147
 53.81 Moonwink Cuber
 55.32 nms777
 57.16 Ecuasamurai
 1:01.23 MarixPix
 1:02.74 Lumej
 1:03.34 Jacck
 1:03.70 Thom S.
 1:07.27 Dynamic Waluigi
 1:07.39 VDel_234_
 1:24.93 dnguyen2204
 1:28.84 Luke Messer
 1:30.70 WillyTheWizard
 2:05.13 ToastasaurusCuber
 2:31.49 MatsBergsten
*3x3 with feet*(13)

 1:06.17 Bubbagrub
 1:12.82 [email protected]
 1:14.03 Kenneth Svendson
 1:25.37 sigalig
 1:31.51 Shadowjockey
 1:52.42 Jack Pfeifer
 1:55.11 OriginalUsername
 2:05.27 Mike Hughey
 2:17.21 RyuKagamine
 2:28.26 Underwatercuber
 2:47.01 abunickabhi
 2:51.03 DaniëlKassab1
 3:17.35 cubeshepherd
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(62)

 4.36 NarenRameshB
 4.47 asacuber
 4.62 MattheoDW
 5.39 Khairur Rachim
 7.37 RCTACameron
 7.86 leomannen
 8.07 G2013
 8.51 lejitcuber
 8.78 thecubingwizard
 9.05 turtwig
 9.92 Competition Cuber
 11.90 sigalig
 16.98 abunickabhi
 17.81 h2f
 18.69 OriginalUsername
 19.25 speedcuber71
 19.75 [email protected]
 20.14 [email protected]
 22.14 typo56
 22.55 Mike Hughey
 22.79 DGCubes
 22.89 MatsBergsten
 23.05 OJ Cubing
 23.44 cubeshepherd
 26.79 Shadowjockey
 27.51 Keenan Johnson
 28.44 Sixstringcal
 28.74 Deri Nata Wijaya
 29.09 tj.k8386
 32.22 [email protected]
 33.19 bacyril
 33.82 [email protected]
 34.73 tdm
 35.62 Valken
 37.57 Trig0n
 37.63 Oatch
 40.55 2017LAMB06
 44.68 whatshisbucket
 48.45 Bogdan
 49.12 buzzteam4
 50.51 redoxxy
 55.04 Bubbagrub
 56.98 Now3852
 58.61 Alea
 1:02.64 Jacck
 1:09.21 GarethBert11
 1:10.00 MarixPix
 1:14.92 dancing_jules
 1:18.28 TipsterTrickster
 1:19.57 xyzzy
 1:21.11 topppits
 1:26.90 tigermaxi
 1:27.62 Dynamic Waluigi
 1:48.70 SirVivor
 2:09.83 AhmetYG
 2:43.63 Lumej
 3:24.96 nms777
 DNF MCuber
 DNF NathanaelCubes
 DNF ExultantCarn
 DNF ichcubegern
 DNF Mcuber5
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(44)

 24.30 G2013
 24.81 Neel Gore
 25.86 sigalig
 29.65 abunickabhi
 36.61 denthebro
 42.36 speedcuber71
 54.55 h2f
 57.49 typo56
 1:06.52 Keenan Johnson
 1:07.57 Shadowjockey
 1:09.67 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:15.25 ichcubegern
 1:16.87 MatsBergsten
 1:16.94 obatake
 1:19.45 redoxxy
 1:24.44 Mike Hughey
 1:25.30 thecubingwizard
 1:25.95 DGCubes
 1:31.09 cubeshepherd
 1:33.11 CubicOreo
 1:58.67 tdm
 1:59.53 Oatch
 2:04.39 [email protected]
 2:05.63 Brendan Bakker
 2:13.65 ColorfulPockets
 2:53.61 2017LAMB06
 3:34.45 leudcfa
 3:36.45 Jacck
 3:42.89 [email protected]
 3:43.63 ComputerGuy365
 3:52.33 Bogdan
 4:09.72 Jack Pfeifer
 4:12.06 topppits
 4:30.98 az897
 4:50.34 Now3852
 5:09.11 TipsterTrickster
 6:19.73 nms777
 7:00.26 MCuber
 DNF Lykos
 DNF whatshisbucket
 DNF GarethBert11
 DNF Alea
 DNF Mcuber5
 DNF RCTACameron
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(16)

 2:22.47 sigalig
 2:42.48 pinser
 3:19.23 abunickabhi
 6:44.03 Mike Hughey
 7:48.57 MatsBergsten
 7:52.33 typo56
11:34.40 cubeshepherd
11:44.50 Mcuber5
12:29.89 Jacck
 DNF redoxxy
 DNF Lykos
 DNF leudcfa
 DNF OJ Cubing
 DNF thecubingwizard
 DNF G2013
 DNF ComputerGuy365
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(8)

 4:53.19 sigalig
 6:07.60 pinser
12:14.59 MatsBergsten
13:09.40 Mike Hughey
20:46.37 typo56
 DNF abunickabhi
 DNF thecubingwizard
 DNF G2013
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(3)

10:18.36 sigalig
36:50.64 Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(4)

40:51.91 Mike Hughey
52:03.16 MatsBergsten
 DNF sigalig
 DNF Jacck
*3x3 Multi blind*(16)

45/48 (59:43)  the super cuber
38/46 (59:54)  sigalig
30/46 (60:00)  Mark Boyanowski
12/13 (48:09)  typo56
12/17 (33:40)  pinser
9/13 (46:07)  Deri Nata Wijaya
6/8 (44:29)  redoxxy
7/10 (52:17)  Mike Hughey
4/5 (25:38)  MatsBergsten
2/2 (11:44)  Bogdan
4/6 (48:04)  cubeshepherd
11/20 (60:00)  Lykos
3/5 (39:56)  Bubbagrub
1/2 ( 6:59)  MCuber
0/2 (20:00)  bacyril
2/10 (46:52)  Shadowjockey
*3x3 Match the scramble*(21)

 25.13 G2013
 43.84 thecubingwizard
 49.24 bacyril
 51.51 tdm
 51.70 abunickabhi
 54.73 speedcuber71
 55.63 NarenRameshB
 58.14 sigalig
 1:01.65 [email protected]
 1:04.05 cubeshepherd
 1:12.45 Valken
 1:12.62 Mike Hughey
 1:13.70 Shadowjockey
 1:15.06 Bogdan
 1:46.16 Kenneth Svendson
 1:54.89 MatsBergsten
 2:39.49 teboecubes
 2:48.60 [email protected]
 3:31.05 yghklvn
 DNF Zafimi
 DNF Dynamic Waluigi
*2-3-4 Relay*(77)

 47.23 thecubingwizard
 53.45 Elf
 53.73 G2013
 54.27 DGCubes
 54.63 Shadowjockey
 56.34 OriginalUsername
 56.68 Ethan Horspool
 58.57 [email protected]
 58.70 Zafimi
 59.21 Jack Pfeifer
 1:03.21 Valken
 1:04.11 turtwig
 1:04.98 abunickabhi
 1:05.92 DCG
 1:07.55 SolveThatCube
 1:08.58 MCuber
 1:09.27 2017LAMB06
 1:09.43 AidanNoogie
 1:10.20 Ianwubby
 1:12.98 leomannen
 1:14.37 Jonsa87
 1:16.14 Mcuber5
 1:16.27 GarethBert11
 1:16.96 bacyril
 1:17.25 OJ Cubing
 1:18.28 cubeshepherd
 1:18.36 xyzzy
 1:18.62 Brendan Bakker
 1:19.08 [email protected]
 1:19.42 Jscuber
 1:19.56 ExultantCarn
 1:20.62 ARandomCuber
 1:22.30 Kenneth Svendson
 1:23.08 obelisk477
 1:23.87 sigalig
 1:25.05 JackPurdum
 1:25.21 janelle
 1:26.48 Underwatercuber
 1:27.33 ichcubegern
 1:29.66 Now3852
 1:30.42 antirizarry1622
 1:31.33 tigermaxi
 1:31.56 buzzteam4
 1:34.03 Alea
 1:37.14 h2f
 1:37.40 Bogdan
 1:38.52 [email protected]
 1:41.90 cytokid101
 1:44.69 Aerospry
 1:45.18 KylerWoods
 1:46.10 yghklvn
 1:49.43 ErikCR
 1:49.65 teboecubes
 1:49.95 TipsterTrickster
 1:53.25 Lykos
 1:54.05 MarixPix
 1:56.00 AhmetYG
 1:58.73 InlandEmpireCuber
 2:02.86 theos
 2:08.96 seth0420
 2:09.72 Lewis
 2:12.89 topppits
 2:13.77 SirVivor
 2:13.83 Mike Hughey
 2:23.92 NathanaelCubes
 2:41.29 Dynamic Waluigi
 2:43.47 One Wheel
 2:43.85 Ali161102
 2:49.88 redoxxy
 2:53.83 Lumej
 2:59.81 Jacck
 3:02.78 dnguyen2204
 3:07.60 Lili Martin
 4:00.73 Bart Van Eynde
 4:09.41 ToastasaurusCuber
 4:14.45 cougarscratch
 4:39.48 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(50)

 1:40.20 lejitcuber
 2:07.12 thecubingwizard
 2:07.53 Shadowjockey
 2:14.51 G2013
 2:17.04 ichcubegern
 2:22.45 [email protected]
 2:26.06 SolveThatCube
 2:30.93 Valken
 2:31.93 Ethan Horspool
 2:46.35 [email protected]
 2:47.25 OriginalUsername
 2:48.31 Ianwubby
 2:51.72 abunickabhi
 2:55.68 xyzzy
 2:57.22 sigalig
 3:08.21 Mcuber5
 3:10.32 Brendan Bakker
 3:12.27 bacyril
 3:20.14 antirizarry1622
 3:23.63 obelisk477
 3:24.80 cubeshepherd
 3:32.62 MCuber
 3:36.52 buzzteam4
 3:40.89 Bogdan
 3:41.26 Kenneth Svendson
 3:42.22 Alea
 3:42.85 Jscuber
 3:49.33 ARandomCuber
 4:04.79 Lykos
 4:08.65 Now3852
 4:17.33 KylerWoods
 4:19.46 Mike Hughey
 4:43.27 [email protected]
 4:49.54 One Wheel
 4:50.42 topppits
 4:51.66 ErikCR
 5:00.38 redoxxy
 5:18.48 Lewis
 5:24.68 MarixPix
 5:29.74 yghklvn
 5:35.06 teboecubes
 5:36.62 SirVivor
 5:52.29 Jacck
 6:00.36 Ali161102
 6:11.06 Lumej
 6:46.50 Lili Martin
 6:53.80 Dynamic Waluigi
 9:27.31 MatsBergsten
10:06.60 cougarscratch
 DNF theos
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(21)

 4:35.62 thecubingwizard
 4:45.98 Valken
 4:46.60 Shadowjockey
 5:40.49 OriginalUsername
 5:53.19 bacyril
 5:59.41 abunickabhi
 6:00.19 Ethan Horspool
 6:21.39 [email protected]
 6:36.71 xyzzy
 7:21.37 Kenneth Svendson
 7:27.71 cubeshepherd
 8:00.38 Alea
 8:15.09 Bogdan
 9:14.09 Lykos
 9:17.30 Jscuber
 9:18.25 redoxxy
 9:21.43 One Wheel
 9:41.45 Lewis
10:49.61 Mike Hughey
12:07.38 yghklvn
13:38.35 Lili Martin
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(21)

 6:55.50 lejitcuber
 8:02.52 thecubingwizard
 8:08.94 Shadowjockey
10:07.05 bacyril
10:18.27 Valken
10:24.51 OriginalUsername
10:28.03 abunickabhi
10:46.46 xyzzy
14:06.43 TipsterTrickster
14:17.39 cubeshepherd
14:55.49 Kenneth Svendson
15:29.17 Alea
15:56.28 Bogdan
16:39.13 One Wheel
16:56.48 Lykos
18:42.93 Jscuber
18:59.54 redoxxy
19:37.83 Mike Hughey
20:36.14 yghklvn
28:57.92 InlandEmpireCuber
 DNF Jack Pfeifer
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(34)

23 Attila
25 Theo Leinad
26 ColorfulPockets
26 jakgun0130
29 thecubingwizard
30 Shadowjockey
30 theos
30 h2f
32 typo56
32 Bogdan
32 Bubbagrub
32 the super cuber
34 Valken
35 T1_M0
35 cubeshepherd
37 [email protected]
37 Killernerd24
37 arbivara
38 Mike Hughey
39 sigalig
39 James Hake
41 Moreno van Rooijen
43 Manuel Gutman
44 RyuKagamine
46 MCuber
47 yghklvn
49 Shaky Hands
50 Kenneth Svendson
52 Jonsa87
53 [email protected]
58 AhmetYG
67 ToastasaurusCuber
DNF  redoxxy
DNF  Lykos
*Skewb*(78)

 2.37 lejitcuber
 3.16 MattheoDW
 4.00 Metallic Silver
 4.46 TSTwist
 4.55 asacuber
 5.12 CubicOreo
 5.24 Jack Pfeifer
 5.28 ichcubegern
 5.29 cubeshepherd
 5.50 [email protected]
 5.56 thecubingwizard
 5.84 MCuber
 5.87 applezfall
 5.88 DGCubes
 6.01 Elf
 6.01 [email protected]
 6.06 NarenRameshB
 6.07 Trig0n
 6.10 Shadowjockey
 6.17 SolveThatCube
 6.24 leomannen
 6.29 TipsterTrickster
 6.66 James Hake
 6.67 Sixstringcal
 6.71 speedcuber71
 6.72 gavinz
 6.83 [email protected]
 6.89 mihnea3000
 7.01 OriginalUsername
 7.06 Tx789
 7.11 bacyril
 7.22 2017LAMB06
 7.37 Jonsa87
 7.75 oliviervlcube
 7.89 Rubiksdude4144
 7.99 whatshisbucket
 7.99 tigermaxi
 8.43 h2f
 8.56 G2013
 8.67 Mcuber5
 8.71 Lykos
 8.74 Bubbagrub
 8.75 ARandomCuber
 8.75 AidanNoogie
 9.01 Teemu
 9.04 InlandEmpireCuber
 9.77 janelle
 10.00 SpartanSailor
 10.18 Lewis
 10.19 yghklvn
 10.35 Bogdan
 10.36 Underwatercuber
 10.49 redoxxy
 10.51 Jscuber
 10.55 buzzteam4
 10.68 Kenneth Svendson
 10.96 Alea
 11.56 OJ Cubing
 11.58 theos
 11.68 Jami Viljanen
 11.96 Ianwubby
 12.15 [email protected]
 12.23 JL Cubing
 12.37 teboecubes
 13.13 Valken
 13.62 GarethBert11
 14.89 ErikCR
 15.58 PotatoesAreUs
 15.69 Zafimi
 18.41 topppits
 18.70 dschieses
 21.46 Now3852
 21.69 Jacck
 21.74 MatsBergsten
 22.16 Dynamic Waluigi
 22.18 dancing_jules
 22.60 Mike Hughey
 DNF ComputerGuy365
*Clock*(41)

 5.83 Underwatercuber
 6.78 MattheoDW
 7.61 sam596
 8.06 ARandomCuber
 8.87 MartinN13
 8.96 PotatoesAreUs
 10.14 buzzteam4
 11.22 NarenRameshB
 11.28 Mcuber5
 11.44 cubeshepherd
 12.77 Shadowjockey
 12.84 mihnea3000
 13.34 G2013
 13.52 InlandEmpireCuber
 13.62 Jack Pfeifer
 13.69 Valken
 13.71 [email protected]
 14.01 MCuber
 14.50 Jonsa87
 14.71 OJ Cubing
 15.15 bacyril
 15.21 DGCubes
 15.70 RyuKagamine
 15.70 Sixstringcal
 15.88 Tx789
 16.32 Kenneth Svendson
 17.27 speedcuber71
 17.41 [email protected]
 18.86 Mike Hughey
 19.02 oliviervlcube
 19.07 OriginalUsername
 19.34 ErikCR
 19.47 Ianwubby
 23.87 AhmetYG
 23.96 sigalig
 24.02 2017LAMB06
 24.66 [email protected]
 25.84 AidanNoogie
 27.84 Alea
 DNF redoxxy
 DNF Lykos
*Pyraminx*(90)

 1.99 applezfall
 2.61 DGCubes
 3.08 MattheoDW
 3.09 RobinCube
 3.38 E-Cuber
 3.41 lejitcuber
 3.45 FastCubeMaster
 3.54 CornerCutter
 3.70 asacuber
 3.70 The Cubinator
 3.78 thecubingwizard
 3.87 [email protected]
 3.90 DaniëlKassab1
 4.04 oliviervlcube
 4.21 cubeshepherd
 4.58 Jack Pfeifer
 4.70 CubicOreo
 4.87 SolveThatCube
 4.95 Shadowjockey
 5.09 mihnea3000
 5.13 Mcuber5
 5.15 NarenRameshB
 5.38 ichcubegern
 5.42 MCuber
 5.53 bacyril
 5.67 Trig0n
 5.78 MartinN13
 5.85 leomannen
 5.96 [email protected]
 6.02 Teemu
 6.07 Tx789
 6.10 X cuber
 6.16 RCTACameron
 6.38 G2013
 6.74 OriginalUsername
 6.86 Jami Viljanen
 7.00 Lewis
 7.06 Rubiksdude4144
 7.62 TipsterTrickster
 7.70 2017LAMB06
 7.79 buzzteam4
 7.81 InlandEmpireCuber
 7.84 ARandomCuber
 7.88 Jonsa87
 7.88 AidanNoogie
 7.99 speedcuber71
 8.21 Kenneth Svendson
 8.39 redoxxy
 8.40 Mark Boyanowski
 8.53 GarethBert11
 8.57 [email protected]
 8.59 [email protected]
 8.63 seth0420
 8.67 abunickabhi
 8.68 Zafimi
 8.75 antirizarry1622
 8.89 Underwatercuber
 9.06 kumato
 9.27 Ianwubby
 9.31 teboecubes
 9.46 janelle
 9.74 James Hake
 9.74 Now3852
 9.78 Lykos
 9.84 Sixstringcal
 10.04 Valken
 10.07 sigalig
 10.53 tigermaxi
 10.57 NathanaelCubes
 10.61 OJ Cubing
 10.66 Alea
 11.42 ExultantCarn
 11.68 AhmetYG
 12.73 Ecuasamurai
 13.02 Jacck
 13.29 theos
 13.87 Bubbagrub
 14.05 Moreno van Rooijen
 14.12 Mike Hughey
 14.96 SirVivor
 15.84 yghklvn
 16.92 Lumej
 17.10 topppits
 17.78 ToastasaurusCuber
 20.94 dschieses
 20.95 dancing_jules
 23.17 dnguyen2204
 29.53 SpartanSailor
 47.26 MatsBergsten
 DNF Jscuber
*Megaminx*(45)

 53.45 Elf
 54.80 thecubingwizard
 54.99 [email protected]
 55.56 lejitcuber
 58.31 TSTwist
 1:02.20 AidanNoogie
 1:02.99 CubeStack_Official
 1:08.45 Jonsa87
 1:10.95 Shadowjockey
 1:12.45 ichcubegern
 1:16.05 DGCubes
 1:25.22 Mark Boyanowski
 1:29.97 OriginalUsername
 1:30.39 whatshisbucket
 1:32.20 bacyril
 1:32.42 Mcuber5
 1:32.45 ARandomCuber
 1:34.93 CubicOreo
 1:35.84 cubeshepherd
 1:39.75 xyzzy
 1:45.44 Valken
 1:47.21 Sixstringcal
 1:48.41 [email protected]
 1:51.71 [email protected]
 1:54.61 MCuber
 1:55.36 Keroma12
 1:57.29 Bogdan
 1:58.13 RCTACameron
 1:59.45 Alea
 2:15.75 OJ Cubing
 2:21.60 abunickabhi
 2:23.49 TipsterTrickster
 2:25.14 GTregay
 2:25.59 Lykos
 2:28.14 NathanaelCubes
 2:31.53 redoxxy
 2:47.65 Jscuber
 2:53.45 [email protected]
 2:55.65 Mike Hughey
 3:11.31 kumato
 3:17.24 Thom S.
 3:28.23 yghklvn
29:41.38 Jacck
 DNF TasseRasse
 DNF MatsBergsten
*Kilominx*(16)

 20.94 [email protected]
 29.35 ichcubegern
 30.03 Metallic Silver
 33.15 cubeshepherd
 35.69 CubicOreo
 36.87 bacyril
 39.11 Jonsa87
 41.65 Shadowjockey
 42.18 Tx789
 44.57 OriginalUsername
 1:22.15 Lykos
 1:25.29 Mike Hughey
 1:31.43 yghklvn
 4:11.11 MatsBergsten
 6:28.45 Jacck
 DNF ErikCR
*Square-1*(58)

 8.23 Sixstringcal
 8.39 Jack Pfeifer
 11.13 thecubingwizard
 12.59 lejitcuber
 12.64 obatake
 14.79 speedcuber71
 14.89 MattheoDW
 15.04 ichcubegern
 15.05 Shadowjockey
 16.15 typo56
 17.16 leomannen
 18.64 asacuber
 19.04 AidanNoogie
 19.14 sigalig
 19.23 James Hake
 19.25 Thom S.
 19.86 DGCubes
 20.80 G2013
 22.32 [email protected]
 22.69 cubeshepherd
 22.91 Jonsa87
 23.97 Ethan Horspool
 24.18 Tx789
 24.40 bacyril
 25.06 CubicOreo
 27.01 Mcuber5
 27.40 Valken
 28.91 OJ Cubing
 29.56 Mark Boyanowski
 29.92 OriginalUsername
 31.34 TipsterTrickster
 32.38 mihnea3000
 32.55 2017LAMB06
 34.53 Rubiksdude4144
 34.95 MCuber
 36.37 Underwatercuber
 37.56 buzzteam4
 38.27 JL Cubing
 38.79 [email protected]
 41.13 Jami Viljanen
 41.24 Bubbagrub
 42.03 Bogdan
 44.64 [email protected]
 45.04 ARandomCuber
 45.12 Mike Hughey
 45.70 RCTACameron
 46.40 Moreno van Rooijen
 49.59 Jscuber
 49.75 AhmetYG
 51.98 ErikCR
 53.76 Kenneth Svendson
 56.36 Lykos
 1:01.03 Jacck
 1:01.06 Alea
 1:12.14 yghklvn
 1:14.68 kumato
 1:20.03 InlandEmpireCuber
 DNF redoxxy
*MiniGuildford Relay*(19)

 4:17.25 thecubingwizard
 4:52.14 Jack Pfeifer
 4:59.62 Shadowjockey
 5:10.22 [email protected]
 5:15.52 OriginalUsername
 5:39.52 Jonsa87
 6:13.12 Valken
 6:29.34 bacyril
 6:38.99 cubeshepherd
 7:04.10 MCuber
 8:17.49 OJ Cubing
 8:54.66 Lykos
10:08.99 redoxxy
10:48.26 [email protected]
10:56.45 Mike Hughey
11:04.47 TipsterTrickster
13:36.75 Jacck
15:10.90 NathanaelCubes
19:05.07 teboecubes

*Contest results*

1282 thecubingwizard
1231 Shadowjockey
1116 [email protected]
1078 cubeshepherd
1044 OriginalUsername
1027 ichcubegern
958 Valken
957 G2013
944 DGCubes
938 Jack Pfeifer
935 sigalig
934 lejitcuber
872 bacyril
856 Mcuber5
820 abunickabhi
814 speedcuber71
763 SolveThatCube
755 MattheoDW
742 Ethan Horspool
736 AidanNoogie
727 MCuber
710 Jonsa87
703 turtwig
703 CubicOreo
682 mihnea3000
679 [email protected]
674 leomannen
671 Jscuber
665 2017LAMB06
665 Sixstringcal
661 Khairur Rachim
655 asacuber
652 typo56
647 RCTACameron
624 [email protected]
621 ARandomCuber
615 Ianwubby
603 tdm
591 NarenRameshB
583 DCG
577 Bogdan
574 applezfall
568 [email protected]
562 Mike Hughey
561 Elf
559 Kenneth Svendson
558 Lykos
537 xyzzy
535 antirizarry1622
522 Underwatercuber
512 buzzteam4
511 Now3852
495 Alea
490 Zafimi
485 James Hake
473 Mark Boyanowski
469 TipsterTrickster
468 yghklvn
457 Brendan Bakker
453 Tx789
436 OJ Cubing
431 redoxxy
427 ExultantCarn
404 Keroma12
401 tigermaxi
396 GarethBert11
385 h2f
378 ColorfulPockets
366 obelisk477
365 [email protected]
358 Jami Viljanen
356 janelle
343 Rubiksdude4144
331 AhmetYG
329 Keenan Johnson
319 Competition Cuber
318 The Cubinator
314 RobinCube
301 Mackenzie Dy
300 Trig0n
291 Bubbagrub
290 MartinN13
289 leudcfa
286 Moonwink Cuber
284 MatsBergsten
284 teboecubes
276 E-Cuber
273 InlandEmpireCuber
268 WorldoBlocks
263 CubeStack_Official
252 Moreno van Rooijen
252 topppits
252 MarixPix
241 The Blockhead
239 PotatoesAreUs
238 squashy_cuber
237 ErikCR
234 the super cuber
232 whatshisbucket
231 oliviervlcube
230 seth0420
229 Deri Nata Wijaya
229 Aerospry
227 JackPurdum
226 SirVivor
224 NathanaelCubes
223 Neel Gore
223 TSTwist
221 ComputerGuy365
208 KylerWoods
203 Lewis
196 Oatch
191 pjk
190 cytokid101
189 gavinz
183 theos
180 Teemu
179 Jacck
171 One Wheel
160 brunofclima
156 kumato
151 speedcube.insta
150 obatake
144 TasseRasse
136 X cuber
133 sam596
132 Lumej
132 acchyutjolly26
129 VDel_234_
125 nms777
122 Dynamic Waluigi
110 SpartanSailor
107 muchacho
104 Woodman567
100 T1_M0
97 DumplingMaster
97 az897
96 Ali161102
95 audiophile121
94 Metallic Silver
93 tj.k8386
88 kilwap147
86 FastCubeMaster
86 DaniëlKassab1
85 CornerCutter
85 JL Cubing
82 pinser
81 Lili Martin
80 Thom S.
75 Ayaan
75 Theo Leinad
72 GTregay
72 ToastasaurusCuber
70 dancing_jules
69 Ecuasamurai
61 dnguyen2204
61 Prem The Cuber
60 sloshycomic123
52 RedJack22
51 RyuKagamine
48 Swedish cuber
48 denthebro
44 Attila
42 jakgun0130
38 WillyTheWizard
35 cougarscratch
34 Petri Krzywacki
34 dschieses
33 TylerBur
31 Bart Van Eynde
28 arbivara
28 Killernerd24
26 Mikael weiss
25 Luke Messer
22 Manuel Gutman
22 EdubCubez
19 FireCuber
18 Shaky Hands
14 ronaldm
13 Michael Ruble
EDIT: removed a user who had entered results twice.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 14, 2018)

In a hurry: the cubicle gift card goes to nr 142!!
That is* tj.k8386*!!

Congratulations!


----------



## Nikhil Soares (Mar 16, 2018)

Hi, I am Nikhil, the winner of week 10 (I guess). How could I claim the prize? And how are the winners picked are they random?
EDIT : Nevermind I figured out that that message was for the podium.
Also, how do I change my username?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 16, 2018)

Nikhil Soares said:


> Hi, I am Nikhil, the winner of week 10 (I guess). How could I claim the prize? And how are the winners picked are they random?
> EDIT : Nevermind I figured out that that message was for the podium.
> Also, how do I change my username?


Yes, as you figured out, the winner is chosen at random; the podium information is only for fun.

I will PM you about your username.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Mar 16, 2018)

Mike Hughey said:


> Yes, as you figured out, the winner is chosen at random; the podium information is only for fun.
> 
> I will PM you about your username.


Can I also change my username? (in the comp of course)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 16, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> Can I also change my username? (in the comp of course)


It should be noted that your "username" should always be a match to your username here in the Forum. If it's not, then if we ever enable single sign-on, we'll have to fix your account to allow you to log in again once that happens.

But if you're wanting to change the other name that's displayed in lists (built from your first and last names that you entered when you first enabled your account on the competition site), then I can do that for you personally, for now. I'm hoping to make that something that you can change yourself at some point in the near future, but for now, I need to do it manually for you.

Anyone who wants to do that should send me a PM. Please let's leave that sort of thing out of the discussions here - just PM me and I'll take care of your request. Thanks!


----------



## White KB (Sep 9, 2018)

Mike Hughey said:


> It should be noted that your "username" should always be a match to your username here in the Forum. If it's not, then if we ever enable single sign-on, we'll have to fix your account to allow you to log in again once that happens.
> 
> But if you're wanting to change the other name that's displayed in lists (built from your first and last names that you entered when you first enabled your account on the competition site), then I can do that for you personally, for now. I'm hoping to make that something that you can change yourself at some point in the near future, but for now, I need to do it manually for you.
> 
> Anyone who wants to do that should send me a PM. Please let's leave that sort of thing out of the discussions here - just PM me and I'll take care of your request. Thanks!


How do you PM? What does it stand for? I got locked out of the competition site, and I can't remember the username.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 9, 2018)

White KB said:


> How do you PM? What does it stand for? I got locked out of the competition site, and I can't remember the username.


PM means either Private Message or personal message (I think the first) but to send a message, click on which ever individual's profile that you are trying to contact and on there main profile page there is a button that says "Start conversation", press on that and from there you will be given the ability to enter a conversation title and type a message.
The other thing you can do is if you have a PC or are using a mouse, then you can move that over the users name and on that there is the same button that says "Start conversation", and that save you having to go to the users profile page.


----------

